# Avocado 24mm



## Vape_r (26/4/16)

I don't think these are released yet but was wondering if any vendors are planning on getting them in, and if so, what is the eta?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/4/16)

We have them on pre-order but I'm sure most other vendors do as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (27/4/16)

Hi

We also have them on pre-order. Expecting middle to end of May


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/geekvape-avocado-24mm-two-post-rdta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/5/16)

Thanks Sir Rob. Yes we have them in stock 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/geekvape-avocado-24mm-two-post-rdta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/5/16)

@Sir Vape hi, by any chance do you have the black versions?


----------



## canocep66 (12/5/16)

Anyone from cape town wants to order it 
So we can get Freeshipping
Also could be some other product priced R580 or above


----------



## Skinndeep (12/5/16)

How does sir Vape get stock so much earlier than the other companies?


----------



## Kaizer (12/5/16)

Skinndeep said:


> How does sir Vape get stock so much earlier than the other companies?



Contacts exse


----------



## Skinndeep (12/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> Contacts exse


Got to say... I'm impressed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ayoob (12/5/16)

Im ordering this definitely.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (12/5/16)

Tracking shows that I should have 2 Avocado 24's out for delivery today. I will be getting one SS and one Black version to go along with my 2 Avocado 22's.

Will get builds on them later today/tonight if they do show up hopefully to check them out, share with the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/5/16)

where did you get the black one from?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> where did you get the black one from?



@Spydro is in Las Vegas.


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/5/16)

lol, my bad, sometimes I forget there's not just people for South Africa here


----------



## Spydro (12/5/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> where did you get the black one from?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/13179300711...49&var=431160892207&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro is in Las Vegas.



Where else would one expect to find a Sindoyen?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/5/16)

Hi All

They have arrived and are available online: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78

Black and silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rehaan (13/5/16)

any stores in Cape Town that has stocked these yet. would like to get it this weekend.


----------



## Spydro (13/5/16)

A solid winner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/16)

Fantastic tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rehaan (13/5/16)

Cape Town stores stocking it?


----------



## Kaizer (13/5/16)

Still playing around to get a good build....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

